# rvusa get together



## Guest (Jul 14, 2008)

OK i know this is a long shot ,, in the dark ,, but i was thinking about getting all on here for a weekend or so ,, together ,, so we could meet and greet ,, i was thinking abot having it around the fall ,, not ot cold and not to hot (here in TN)
Anyway ,, i am working a deal (as we speak) wit the owners of Misty Rivers Rv Resort ,, on my idea ,, now all i need to know is how many can make it ?? 
Also need to know ,, if u prefer a back in,, pull thru or what ,, cna we make this happen ??? GTS ,, is all for it ,, but we need alot of people to make it happen ,, so please let me know on how u feel about it ,, or if u have any other suggestions on this topic ,,,and for all to know i'll give u the web sight of the rv resort ,, then u can make up u'r own minds on yea or nea   
www.mistyriverrv.com


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 15, 2008)

Re: rvusa get together

hey Rod count me in. I prefer/need a pull thru :laugh: . As u know we are planning a fall retreat to the mtn. so, Rod have you gotten a date (s) you are considering? I think that would be a god point to put out for people  to see if it will fit into there schedule, kids ,school , JMHO


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jul 15, 2008)

Re: rvusa get together

I am for it, but Hollis brought up a subject I did not think of, School.  Lets see where this goes.


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 15, 2008)

Re: rvusa get together

GTS maybe he is only thinking about seniors for this rally? :laugh:  :laugh: JK.   U know he would like as many as he can to come, maybe he getting a deal with the owner for a kick back....Rod u know I am kidding  :laugh: LET SEE WHERE THIS WIL GO. Dates will be a big factor


----------



## DL Rupper (Jul 15, 2008)

Re: rvusa get together

Now I'm out here in the West, I don't think I can afford the diesel to make it back to TN.  It took approximately $1500 in fuel to make it from OH to WA.   Yikes.


----------



## ARCHER (Jul 15, 2008)

Re: rvusa get together

Well, School should not be an issue since they already kicked Chelse, DL, Hollis, Shadow. etc/. out of school for telling everyone they already know it all and don't need no more training.  HA HA...just funning a little...ha ha  :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 15, 2008)

Re: rvusa get together

THAT'S a good one Archer, but since I got an IQ OF 3, Me Myself and I,and they let me out of Penn State early, oop that was the state penn. :laugh:  :laugh: I need all the training I can get, not yet potty trained :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Shadow (Jul 15, 2008)

Re: rvusa get together

Really do like the idea. Just know there is no way we could swing it this year.
We can still use Kens open house for a get together. That's if he got a thousand sites.. :laugh: But if you can get it started Rod, we would try next year!!  
  Mike you been talking to Shirley??    :laugh:


----------



## elkhartjim (Jul 15, 2008)

Re: rvusa get together

If'n my ship comes in and I'm not at the airport, we'll be there.  1000 miles for us. Gotta start saving beans agin.  Do we pass the hat (collection plate) for those that gotta travel that far?


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jul 15, 2008)

Re: rvusa get together

Not to derail Rod's plan, but Shadow mentioned it.  Our Open House will be the first Sat. in April.  All are welcome.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2008)

Re: rvusa get together

well now that's the rv usa spirit ,, i have not set a date yet ,, and still waiting for the owner to get back to me on it ,, i emailed him about it ,, and said that it would be an internet forum type thingy ,,, anyways ,, anyone got any good dates that we can throw around ,, and also i like the GTS open house thingy too ,, so let's here from u all ,, it won't hurt my feelings any one bit if it don't happen,, it was just a thought ,, but again we can plan for next yr  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:     :bleh:


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 15, 2008)

Re: rvusa get together

Well I for one don't care where we meet, GTS OR YOUR BACK YARD, I JUST THINK WE ALL NEED TO GET TOGETHER and have some fun :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jul 15, 2008)

Re: rvusa get together



Hey, we can meet in my field anytime. I can accommodate about 20 rigs. If you want to come, let me know.

Exept for fuel to get here, it will be FREE. Bring water, generator, and you can dump at the visitor center for $5.00.


----------



## elkhartjim (Jul 15, 2008)

Re: rvusa get together



Hey I've got a 12 acre hay meadow with water and a dump station on the property.

edit...I'll come up with water and dump fee.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2008)

Re: rvusa get together

well there is another option for us to pawn ,, but jim ,, i have to have full hookups ,, i don't know anything about dry camping ,, let alone using my genset for power   ,, u know i am JK ,, but like i said before i don't care when or where ,, but i think it would be neat ,, for all of us to to meet an put a face to that screen name ,, u know ,, so to all ,, think about it ,, and let's make it happen ,, i have no prob with the fuel cost ,, tex is sponsering me for this ,, so whataa u think ,, jk on the fuel thingy  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :clown:  :evil:
Forgot to mention ,, i have 28 acres that we can use ,, but no dump sight (i won't look if u dump on the property,, the cows do) ,, but i can rig up a water supply


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jul 16, 2008)

Re: rvusa get together

Sallyberetta says, "You want me to go 1000 miles in 2 days to camp in a cow pasture?"

I says, "But honey, there are other things to do. We can go to Dollywood and the Great Smokey Mountains."

Sallyberetta says, "Oh, now I see. You'll be looking for the Twin Peaks of Tennessee."

I says, "But honey, ... honey? Where'd you go, honey?"


----------



## utmtman (Jul 16, 2008)

Re: rvusa get together

LOL Tex, cannot make it this year but would gladly look forward to planning something for next year.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2008)

Re: rvusa get together

Tex that was very funny ,, i am still laughing ,, but i know this was a spaer of the moment thingy ,, but got eamil form the owner ,, and he said he'd love to have us there ,, but we gotta rate his place a 10 ,, and let everyone know about it ,, jk on that ,, he sida to let him knows some dates and how many,, and he could get us alot of pull thrus that he will have avail ,, but the back ins aren't bad ,, but he would make sure we are together ,, i think this might be a bad thing ,, putting all us missfits together in one spot in one CG    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :clown:  :clown:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jul 16, 2008)

Re: rvusa get together

ALL OF US TOGETHER?  Gotta think about that one.


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 16, 2008)

Re: rvusa get together

OMG, all of us in eye sight of each other, I hope my guardian angle is on duty  :laugh:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jul 16, 2008)

Re: rvusa get together

Hope we each have one  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## elkhartjim (Jul 17, 2008)

Re: rvusa get together

Oct 18 weekend or 20th.  Gotta be home for trick or treat or do we want to have a Halloween spook party?  Rod, I want a pull thru on the end with door facing street,  never know when a fast get away is needed.  I know I have a guardian angel, but he ain't been to kind recently.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jul 17, 2008)

Re: rvusa get together

That weekend works for me, gotta be home on Halloween weekend, got a "field" event scheduled with our local group.


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 17, 2008)

Re: rvusa get together

anytime for me as long as the leaves are turning. We just love the fall, also Rod I need a large pull thru so I don't have to disconnect the toad, like might have to make a rapid escape :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## cwishert (Jul 17, 2008)

Re: rvusa get together

I would personally love to get together with all the other RV nuts on this forum.     Our problem would be distance.  Can you get to Tennesee and back in a weekend?  Maybe after you decide on dates, I can talk the dear hubby into taking a few days unpaid.  It really sucks that he has such a job that he can't take but one week a year off   :angry:   Guess we do have to pay our bills though  .  Maybe the lottery will pay off for him one of these days.   :laugh:    :bleh:


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2008)

Re: rvusa get together

well as of now ,, i am rethinking it ,, since i did kinda post it ,, with out thinking of all u all out there ,, but i want to make it happen ,, even if it is the next yr or so ,, but to all ,, thanks ,, u have made me want to work harder for next yr on this ,, but ,, with that aside ,, how about we all focus on GTS's open house ,, now it's not till April ,,, it should give most alot of time to save and plan ,, and i think it would be a great kick off to my idea ,, but those who still want to do my idea this yr ,, the dates sound great ,, but i must know for sure what u all want .. as far as the dates go ,, anytime is good for me ,, since it is only 50 miles for me to get there ,, i can take off anytime ,, and as long as i need .. so please let me know on a date that u want for this yr ,, even though all can't show up ...  :bleh:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:
Also need to know a number count by at least aweek ahead ,, that way i can let the rv resort know ,, and they can put us as far apart as possible  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :evil:  :evil:


----------



## ARCHER (Jul 18, 2008)

Re: rvusa get together

Well, we sure would love to do the trip, however, we finally sold the ole gal (Winn Chieftain) so all we have right now is the Sunnybrook we bought from Kenneth and it is tied down Florida waiting on us to get there in Sept.  Perhaps we could use a tent to camp in, don't laugh, did it for many years when the children were small and had a ball.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2008)

Re: rvusa get together

i find NO PROBLEM one in tent camping ,, i have also done it ,, and yea it's fun ,,,


----------



## Kirk (Jul 18, 2008)

Re: rvusa get together

Tex, cwishert, elkheartjim and I may have to get some mini event here in Texas for the same time. We could send you guys a picture! Wish that I could make it but we are expected in Kansas about that date.


----------



## C Nash (Jul 18, 2008)

Re: rvusa get together

If we are around any date is ok with me. Going to a class reunion in Aug and then just wherever the wind blows


----------



## cwishert (Jul 18, 2008)

Re: rvusa get together

I was thinking that Texas would be a more central sight for all.  Of course I am really looking forward to putting some more states in my map.  You all keep talking about dates but I can't find where you actually posted any dates.  I usually am pretty spontanious so if I see dates, I could possibly put the bug in hubby's ear and get him started on thinking about it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2008)

Re: rvusa get together

well for my idea ,, Carol ,, we were thinking in the first off fall ,, but no dates yet,, still waiting on those out there to shoot some at me ,, i am flexable ,, but for the GTS thingy it's in the second weekend in April ,, it might be the first weekend ,, but when get's back form camping i'm sure he'll set me straight on the date ,, but like i said ,, some of u throw some dates out ,, that way we can all yea or nea them  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## cwishert (Jul 19, 2008)

Re: rvusa get together

If I can get John to take a day or two off from work we could possibly make a weekend in October or November.  Start out on Friday and leave for home on Sunday.  Have Monday to recouperate.  Of course that is if I can get him to tell his boss that he is taking off. :angry:   :question:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jul 20, 2008)

Re: rvusa get together

The Open House will be the first Sat. in April.  Again all are welcome to come.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2008)

Re: rvusa get together

ok now that GTS got that settled (thank u Ken) how about some dates for the fall GT ,, anyone?????? It don't have to happen this yr ,, but if some can make it i would like to have u all ,, who knows we just might stay there till April ,, and all head to GTS's for the OH ,, now that would be fun ,,, but i think GTS would change the dates ,, with that note ,, Ken JK u    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 22, 2008)

Re: rvusa get together

Rod I will in your neck of the woods in 2 or 3 week of Sept. for about a week looking at the colors of the leaves. I don't know what the plans are yet we are still in the planning stage. So this would be good for me but we are flexible on our time. I am still thinking about GTS time frame, at least it would give some people some time to plan and save for some gas/fuel money. besides I need to shop in Ken store for some goodies :laugh: .But nevertheless we will north of the MASON/DIXIE line in  Sept. see you soon :laugh:  :laugh:    :approve:


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2008)

Re: rvusa get together

well Hollis ,, thank u ,, there is one date that we can ponder on ,, but like i said ,, if not this yr,,, next ,, but i hope all can plan on the GTS OH ,, and btw Hollis ,, let me know when u'r gonna leave ,, and i would if i were u stay at Misty River ,, but it's up to u ,,, i'm headig up there this weekend ,, and i'll put the word out that u'r heading this way  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2008)

Re: rvusa get together

OK all of u out there ,, i am gonna do a new post on this ,, and it will be for Dates only ,,, but for next yr ,,, please let me know the month and what days or the week in that month ,, i think that way all of that want to attend this ,, can see all the dates submitted and make up u'r own minds ,, then we'll have a vote on the most dates ,, close together  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## elkhartjim (Jul 27, 2008)

Re: rvusa get together

Next year. You mean 2009?  Heck, I don't know where I'll be next weekend.  Ya'll plan it, I'll be there, God willing and the creeks don't rise.  Filled up with diesel today. $4.34/ gal.  Never thought that would please me.


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 27, 2008)

Re: rvusa get together

Jim we are looking to claim a spot on Kens farm for his open house in April 09, lookig forward on seeing you there.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jul 27, 2008)

Re: rvusa get together

Rod,
I really think you or someone needs to set a date and just see who shows up.  I have tried before, with several organizations, and you are just not going to find a date that suits everyone.  

Maybe throw out several dates and see which one gets the most response.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2008)

Re: rvusa get together

see now i know why we let GTS on here ,, he got smarts real good    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: 
OK i will throw out a date ,, but before i make a new thread ,, what time of yr would u all like to have it ,, May is out for me ,, as u know where i'll be ,, but a month might get me going ,, i know all of u prefer spring ,, fall ,, but let me know ,, then i'll start the new thread    :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 27, 2008)

Re: rvusa get together

ok now I am confused, are you planning on GTS  OH  as a USARV get together if so that April 09. Now if this isn't the plan then I recommend the fall of the year as it will cooler for everyone. Now that JMHO, BUT ANYTIME will do for me. All I need is a place date time not a factor.


----------



## C Nash (Jul 27, 2008)

Re: rvusa get together

Just give me a date and if we are anywhere near we'll be there. Do like the fall or early spring.  Have to have a campfire chat.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2008)

Re: rvusa get together

Well Hollis this is just for the rvusa thingy ,, Ken's is still on ,, but the rvusa is for next yr ,,, and i see vote for the fall ,, anyone else ,,, i would like to have a time of yr ,, then i'll throw out some dates ,, i'll ck with Jamie ,, while up at MR this weekend and see what he has open in the fall ,, that is a busy time up there ,, but he may be able to accomidate us if we let him know a yr ahead    :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 27, 2008)

Re: rvusa get together

OK I AM GOING on line here and suggest SEPT 09 at Misty River. I will even book my spot if 4 or 5 more will agree that date.


----------



## C Nash (Jul 27, 2008)

Re: rvusa get together

Rod, just give us one of your release weekends or maybe they'll let you out for a whole week or shoot for a month and we'll work around that :laugh:  :laugh:  :evil:


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2008)

Re: rvusa get together

ok Sept 09 is the month ,, now i hope all will want it after Labor day weekend ,, i know i will ,, ok we'll go with that ,, i'll flip a coin and decide on a date ,, after labor day  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:
Also would u like to have it for a week or a 4 day weekend or jsut a weekend ????


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 27, 2008)

Re: rvusa get together

get r done Rod


----------



## C Nash (Jul 27, 2008)

Re: rvusa get together

Sounds good to me.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2008)

Re: rvusa get together

ok do u guy's want a week ,, long 4 day weekend or just a weeekend,, i'm as flexable as u guys are ,,, but let me know and i'll get the new thread going  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## C Nash (Jul 27, 2008)

Re: rvusa get together

I am also flexable Rob but probably just a week end would be better for most.  Some are still lucky and have to work


----------

